# What to do with him while at work?



## Mcunnin4

Hi all,

Bentley is almost a year old and we crate trained him while he was growing. Once he was around 5 months old we started to leave him out while we were at work (both 8 hour days---almost 9-10 hours by the time we get home) one day we came home to a chewed up love seat (not repairable) all of our tennis shoes ruined (including my beloved NIKES!!!) fan cord chewed up and his dog bed chewed up. 

Needless to say I had a meltdown. I expected chewing but not that bad. Since that happened we have been leaving him in the kitchen with baby gates on both entrances and that worked for a while. We keep his cage in there too and ALL his toys. 

One day we came home and he had figured out how to jump the gates and again, he wreaked EVEN MORE havoc on my couch and his dog bed. 

Now I raised the gate up so he couldn't jump it. I was wrong, even higher than eye level he is able to jump it. If I raise it anymore he will slide under it. I am at a loss. I know he is bored, I know he is having separation anxiety...but I cant take off work to be with him daily we need the money from both of our jobs coming in.

I would feel horrible trapping him in his cage for 9 hours a day Monday thru Friday so I REALLY don't want to do that. 

What do you guys do when youre at work? Is anyone else in the same situation?

HELP me and my furniture!


----------



## Mcunnin4

I would also like to add I buy him a bone at LEAST once a week for him to chew on while we are gone, and if not that I stuff peanut butter in a kong to keep him busy. He figures that out within a few minutes and is done.

I just don't know what to do!


----------



## MilesMom

I have a 1 year old also and I don't even want to know what my house would look like of I left him that long. I come home for an hour most days at lunch and we walk and play fetch the whole time. He does daycare 1-2 time per week. Before work at least 75 min of exercise and he gets the same after work too. If you can't come home, daycare or dog walker. It's unreasonable to think a young vizsla can be left alone for 8 hours.


----------



## MilesMom

I also leave miles with a few kongs or puzzle toys and re stuff them at lunch.


----------



## mlwindc

I think it's unreasonable to - we have a 7 month old V and he's still crated while we are not in the house. He gets a 1 hour walk in the mornings, a walker comes by around 12:30-1 and lets him out (he gets a 30 minute walk, sometimes more), and then we get home around 6pm. He gets an evening walk (about an hour, or playdate with other dogs that we all know well). There is no way my pup could be left alone in the house without being wildly destructive even with the walker, let alone without one. Frankly, at 5 months, I am pretty sure he would've pooped on our bed and/or eaten everything in the pantry.


----------



## marathonman

Yeah, sounds like your boy is not ready for free reign of the house. When Vizslas get bored, they start chewing and causing trouble. 
Is there a way you can get a dog walker for the middle of the day? Even with that, you will need to reduce his access to the house. You may need to find new gates or block off a safe room for him. (Also, if you keep him in the kitchen, be sure that it is truly safe for him. Wouldn't want him knocking over the knife block or accidentally turning on the gas stove)


----------



## KB87

Our boy is 15 months and I wouldn't ever even dream of letting him loose that long. We've allowed him to be alone for 20-30 minutes between my boyfriend leaving and me getting home. Both times he was able to find a tube of something to chew up (neosporin the first, hydrocortizone the second). Since those episodes we haven't even attempted to do so. Our boy is crated while we are at work and we try to get him to daycare 1-2 days a week. The day after daycare he sleeps the entire time we're gone so I don't feel too terrible at crating him on these days.

It isn't ideal to crate him, but it also isn't idea to buy a new couch or shoes left and right. I would see if you can find a happy medium- find a place to take him to daycare, find a dog walker or see if you can come home mid-day to see him. My boyfriend and I try to stagger our days so he'll leave earlier and get home earlier, then I'll leave later and get home later so we minimize Haeden's crate time. I think 5 months is probably just a bit too young to let him have free reign, unless your house is 110% puppy proofed and there's nothing he can destroy.

Another option may be to get one of those chain link kennels to put in a basement. This will allow them to have more space than your normal crate, yet they aren't necessarily roaming free. If you have a cement slab in your basement this may be ideal, especially if your boy isn't able to make it the full 8 hours always. We thought about this option but opted to do daycare a few times a week instead since he is so social and is able to spend most of the day outside while he's there. I think you definitely have options it's just a matter of weighing them.


----------



## Mcunnin4

We haven't given him free reign since that couch thing happened but still jumps the gate...today I put a little wooden end table in front of the gate hoping this deters him. 

Will definitely consider getting up at 5 to get some energy out of him before work. Both me and my boyfriend live too far from work to get there in time to let him out at lunch so this seems like the best option right now...

Thanks everyone 

And yes kitchen is entirely vizsla proof (well kind of, nothing is vizsla proof these days! Smart dogs!)


----------



## Oquirrh the V

Try doing more with him before or after work. I wear my boy out every night to the point that all he wants to do the next day is sleep. Also, if he gets enough exercise, you may not feel bad leaving him in his crate for the whole day. I think a dog walker is a good suggestion, as well. Try more difficult treat toys like puzzles and linkables. They also have a device that will drop a toy from the top of a shelf, so that your dog has new toys to play with during the day.


----------



## Mcunnin4

KB87 I Would LOVE if we could do the basement idea I would actually leave him alone in a basement however I live in Florida and alas...it makes me miss living in Wisconsin more and more! No basements here!


----------



## redrover

I know it makes you feel bad, but it doesn't hurt him to be in the crate while you're gone, as long as he's still getting ample exercise some other time of the day. In fact, if crate training went well, the crate means two things to him: 1) This is a safe space. And 2) My people will eventually be home. Jasper is crated nearly every day from anywhere from 5 to 9 hours, depending on when my roommates get home. Sometimes we go for lots of exercise before. Sometimes we don't go until evening. He's got his Kong, an antler, and fresh water in his crate, and he's happy. 

Dogs destroy things when left alone out of boredom and/or anxiety. Jasper gets confused when left out of his crate alone. Am I coming back? Has he been abandoned? What is he supposed to do? If you leave Jasper alone, not crated, you'll come back to a very sad dog. If you leave him alone, crated, you'll come back to a dog that is relaxed and had a healthy multi-hour nap while you were gone (lazy bones!). When recorded while owners are gone, lots of dogs just sleep. Like, the whole day. Sleep sleep, drink water, play with a toy, chew on a shoe, sleep, sleep, sleep. 

At a year, your dog is still a puppy. It's unreasonable to to expect him to fully control himself at that age. He's still chewy! As mswhipple likes to say, "they chew 'til they're two!" If you decide to go back to crating, then I recommend leaving him a Kong for some entertainment. A few chew toys if you're not concerned he'll eat them. And maybe the TV or a radio on for some interesting ambient noise. You mention the kitchen is Vizsla-proof. If you're confident that he can't get into anything (cabinets, etc.--they're tricky buggers!), then if you can find a way to completely close it off, that's your best bet. Dogs can get into cabinets and eat cleaning products, under beds and chew up clothes, and goodness knows what else. The biggest concern is what kind of chemicals you have under your sink. 

What kind of gates do you have? Double- or triple-stack them so that the whole doorway all the way up is closed off, and he can't slip out from under it. Of course, if he's determined, it's probably only a matter of time before he realizes that if he rams himself against them hard enough, they'll pop out (if you have the ones that work by tension, of course). And as others said, if you can get a dog walker, that's good too. A retired neighbor maybe, or a stay-at-home parent, or even someone that works for home (these options might be cheaper than hiring an actual dog walker). Sometimes there are kids or retired folks that need an excuse to get out and walk a little that love dogs, and they'll do it just for the sheer joy of walking a dog!


----------



## luv2laugh

8-9 hours is a long time to be left alone after already sleeping for __ amount of hours during the night. I do think exhausting him is the way to go. I also agree with crate training. I couldn't leave our boy for that long, however, without a break. 

I would change his schedule so he gets exhausted pre-work (an hour of exercise, hike, etc.) It's Summer, so this may be doable. If that's not possible, lots of training (mental exhaustion). If an hour is impossible at least a half hour. If a half hour, 15 minutes. It will help. I also would hire a dog walker to take him out somewhere in the middle or find a good doggy day care or home dog daycare. That's just me, though, it sounds like others leave their pups that long. If you'd like, you may be able to do an hour of exercise somewhere in the early middle of the day and then nighttime exercise when you come home. 

I think tiring him out is huge! How are you feeling about the crate?


----------



## Rudy

I have to leave both for 8-10 hours many days

I get up 2 hours early in the dark of early mornings

I hit the near by creek and field

and I run and work them to the core levels

I leave the 55 LCD on sports hunting channel

lots of clear clean waters

toys and better then great chew treats that last.

Whatever and however 

I am at tired matters little

I make the return a rewarding fun event

as Mates forget mans time

and 2 have some fun

Never over night

and any trips water, mountains, beaches there in it to win it all

a mate is only as smart as the skills sets applied day 1 to the end 

Make it a great day for less


----------



## texasred

I agree with tiring them out before you leave.
My dogs are crate trained and feel its their safe place.
Now that they are older (2-3 years) I don't always crate them when away. I may crate one or two, but leave the third one out.
It discourages people from trying to break into my house if they are met by a barking dog at the door.
If I have to spend most of the day away from home, I use a outdoor kennel. It gives them room to stretch their legs, while still keeping them safe. If I know I'm going to be gone most of a weekend, I call the trainer. He will board and run them for me, for a small fee.


----------



## heckchic5015

Hello!

My Ruby is just now 12 months and the above stories are exactly what we have come to experience. When she was about 8 months old we did the baby gate and she did great...for awhile. Now if we leave her alone for even 3 minutes something is bound to be destroyed. So we have gone back to crating and I make sure to take her on a nice hour or more walk in the morning and in the evening.

They are not only high energy but love their owners so anytime you leave, especially if they aren't tired-destruction will take place.


----------



## Vida

Dog walker?


----------



## MCD

I'm thinking crate training, a routine between my husband and I and the 2 cats that have free reign of the house but use of the office where everyone gets fed and crates are kept. And oh lots and lots of wearing out of all of us. My husband works 7AM-3:30PM Mon-Fri and I work 11:30AM -till 7:30pm or so 5 days a week with the constant day off being Saturdays. I'm thinking Saturdays will probably end up being training days though. Dharma was just born yesterday....... so we have time to digest everything that is being said and try it out.


----------



## Angie NG

Although Bella is not left for long periods off time I wouldn't dream of having her out of her crate, goodness knows what she'd get up to :

If I ever go out its a maximum of 3 hours, I keep my iPod on in the kitchen with classical music on and Bella curls up and goes to sleep. I think I read on here that our vizsla's love all sorts of music, couldn't agree more


----------



## Baja

A friend of mine who has owned a bunch of labs told me this when I asked about our V being in a crate all day...

He said, "dogs are kinda like iPads, they just go into sleep mode when you're not around". 

I think he's right. We put Baja in her crate in the mornings when I leave for work. Most of her toys go untouched while we're gone. 

Now we do let her get some exercise in the mornings. My wife gets her up around 5. She eats breakfast and my wife plays with her until she leaves for work around 6. I get up at 6. Baja and I go for a fast walk (1.25 miles) and head back home. She plays in the backyard until I leave at 7:30. 

So for 2.5 hours each morning she's been active.... Has ate and drank, played, ran in the backyard, and went for a decent walk. 

I leave the TV on while we're gone too and shut all the blinds around her area. 

My wife gets home around 3 or 3:30 and they immediately head to the local fairgrounds for running/walking. Some days they go for 2-3 hours. I get home around 6 and we play fetch together or go for another walk. 

Baja is almost 5 months. So far, what were doing is working. If she could talk, I think she would tell us she's happy. Lol


----------



## mlwindc

Just wanted to add that you really shouldn't feel bad about using a crate but 8 hours is a loooong time. I wouldn't think to leave Wilson alone that long without a walker. We have a woman who picks Wilson up for a puppy play date -- he's outta his crate for 1-2 hours and runs and stretches with other dogs. Keeps him good and happy. It's only $20 a day on the days we need it and it keeps everyone happy


----------



## Mcunnin4

Wow! I haven't been on here for a while but thanks everyone for the great suggestions!

Bentley is completely adjusted to being in the kitchen. We decided to keep him in there locked up still, it seems a combo of the baby gates and a little something in front of the outside of the gate is enough to make him stay in the area. 

I have even adjusted my PRECIOUS mornings to accommodate a little exercise for him. Anything for my boy! We get up about an hour earlier and go for walks and by the time we come home hes panting and tired but by no means done, I am sure he could go for an 8 mile walk/jog and still be ready for more. So that definitely makes me feel like I am doing the right thing for him now in addition to his nightly dog park run. 

Today ironically, we had to have a bug guy go to our apartment to do a monthly spray and he has to be confined to his crate ALL day which he hasn't done for months and months. My boyfriend went home on lunch and he was doing fine. Thanks again everyone! 

I'd also like to add that Bentley graduated obedience class last night! Since he is our "son" we are proudly hanging it on the fridge ;D


----------

